# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  @ اهداف مباراة المريخ واهلى شندى @

## ودالمريخ

*الهدف الاول
 
 
الهدف الثانى 
 

الهدف الثالث


ملطوش
كده كيف
*

----------


## طارق الامين

*مساء الانتصارات ...
لطشتك ما بتخش معانا ...
*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*مبروك اهداف جميله وملعوبه
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الرابط ما شغال يا حبيب
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*شكرا لك ود المريخ
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
مافي اي شخشخة
                        	*

----------


## khaled elamin

*مشكووووووور 
وبالتوفيق للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*والله أحلي من كده مافي ... قمة الروعة والإبداع ...

مشكور يا زعيـــــــــم ...

*

----------


## alhawii

*كل الشكر على الأهداف الناريه يا ربى ناس المركز السادس أحساسهم كيف
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*مشكور ود المريخ
*

----------


## احب المريخ

*مشكور ياصفوة الله يديك العافية
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الله عليك ياود المريخ ابداع وروائع مافي الا عند الصفوة وبس

*

----------


## asimayis

*مشكور .. يارااائع
*

----------


## ود الزعيم

*صدارة بجدارة ومشكور
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*جزاك الله خير يا ود المريخ
اهداف ملعوبه . . . قمة الروعة !!
*

----------


## أبو وضاح

*مبروك للزعيم ,, لكن شكل المريخ بقى يخوف , مريخ الشوط التاني ما عاوزنو , و تنظريات البدري بتفريغ الوسط 

قد يؤدي لما لا يحمد عقباه ..

اللهم أنصر الزعيم ومن علينا بنصرك المؤزر 

مشكور يا ولدنا
                        	*

----------

